# Scented Cypress Slingshot



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!!

Another product from my summer retirement. A natural slingshot, carved out from portuguese cypress (Cupressus lusitanica), also known as cedro-do-buçaco. This raw fork, when was harvested and sawed, emitted a nice and strong scent, so strong that even after the oil finish, the smell was still present.

The indentations on the fork are for index and thumb support shooting style. It is very solid and accurate, I can tell!! Finished with olive oil and shellac.

It sports a heavy latex band, for marbles shooting and an awesome SuperSure pouch.

Thanks for watching and hope you like it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, beautiful Q!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow what gorgeous grain! I must try some cypress here! Wonderful job Qness, great pics too man! Welcome back!!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

There are some amazing artists on this site and you're one of them. Very nice.

winnie


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Besides being a handy little shooter, that seductive little beauty makes me want to get naked and swim in its swirling, luxurious, butterscotch-colored waves of grain.

You've done it again, Q-Man! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thanks AnTrAxX!!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q



PorkChopSling said:


> Wow, beautiful Q!!


Thanks for the comment, my friend!!!

Cheers ....Q



Btoon84 said:


> Wow what gorgeous grain! I must try some cypress here! Wonderful job Qness, great pics too man! Welcome back!!


Hello Amigo!!!

Yes, cypress is awesome!! And not so prone to decay, so a fallen branch is sure to have great material!!!

How's everything, my friend? I'm just opening my eyes to the reality of a non-vacations existence, like a newborn kitten LOL!!!

Thanks for the feedback!!

Q



Winnie said:


> There are some amazing artists on this site and you're one of them. Very nice.
> 
> winnie


Thank you so much , sir, for your so kind comment!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Besides being a handy little shooter, that seductive little beauty makes me want to get naked and swim in its swirling, luxurious, butterscotch-colored waves of grain.
> 
> You've done it again, Q-Man! :bowdown:


My goodness, DH!!!!

You're becoming a poet of slingshots, a bard of catapults!!!!

Thanks so much for the overwhelming comment ...a man can't ask for nothing more than this!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" beautiful lines and shapes "Q", I have to harvest some of this wood forks, I love it.

A big hug ...... Alf


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Cypress huh? I thought you are just able to make cork oak slinghshots. 
Honestly, what a beautiful shooter. Q, you are the man!


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Lovely! Absolutely delicious! You have every right to be proud of that beauty. - John


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> "Wow" beautiful lines and shapes "Q", I have to harvest some of this wood forks, I love it.
> 
> A big hug ...... Alf





quarterinmynose said:


> Wonderful!!!





flicks said:


> Cypress huh? I thought you are just able to make cork oak slinghshots.
> Honestly, what a beautiful shooter. Q, you are the man!





jhinaz said:


> Lovely! Absolutely delicious! You have every right to be proud of that beauty. - John


THANK YOU so much for the feedback and comments!!!

They are very important to me, my friends!!! You guys ROCK!!! :headbang:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Mr Q that is gorgeous! Like Flicks I thought you only worked with oak.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> Hey Mr Q that is gorgeous! Like Flicks I thought you only worked with oak.


Thanks Rock!!!

Shhhh!!! :shhh: ...Keep quiet, or else Mrs. Oak will hear ...LOL!!! 

If I only did oak, my production would be very low. Besides, there's also other beauties in the kingdom of Mother Nature!!

Cheers, my friend!!

Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

For the couple of guys on this thread who've forgotten: Maestro Q has done some of his magic on olive, too. I have one, and it's an honored -- and much used -- piece in my collection. I don't care what the wood is, the Q-Man can probably make it shine. :wub:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> For the couple of guys on this thread who've forgotten: Maestro Q has done some of his magic on olive, too. I have one, and it's an honored -- and much used -- piece in my collection. I don't care what the wood is, the Q-Man can probably make it shine. :wub:


Master DH :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You never cease to wow Q Man !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> You never cease to wow Q Man !


Thanks my great friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful grains. Looks good, smells good............double delight. Thank you for sharing, Master Q.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mr. green said:


> Beautiful grains. Looks good, smells good............double delight. Thank you for sharing, Master Q.


Thank you, my great friend!!!! :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Another beautiful work of functional art you have created!! Amazing work again!!

How many hours do you typically have in something this nice?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Ifab25 said:


> Another beautiful work of functional art you have created!! Amazing work again!!
> 
> How many hours do you typically have in something this nice?


Thank you very much, my friend!!!!

This one took me an whole afternoon (probably 4 hours or so). Not counting with finish time (oil curing and all the rest)

But I was on vacations and did it without any intervals. Sometimes, a work can be prolonged if done with breaks in between.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking marbled grain to this Q-man. Again a home run hitter and great job buddy. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-$linger


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This is a real beauty, love the wood grain and looks fit like a glove in hand!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Stunning ! And it only took you 4 hours ! Wow !!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's lovely - and another beautiful Portuguese tree that I can search for here on the opposite side of the world


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You will do better next time.
Don't give up.
It is possible to achieve greatness.

Oh wait, that's what I tell myself when I see your work... One day I hope to be half as good at crafting slingshots as you do Q

LGD


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

If that smells half as good as it looks,it must be heavenly


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BC-Slinger said:


> Great looking marbled grain to this Q-man. Again a home run hitter and great job buddy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-$linger


Thanks my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q



e~shot said:


> This is a real beauty, love the wood grain and looks fit like a glove in hand!


Greetings E~Shot!!

Indeed is very ergonomic this one. I think I will try this design more often!!

Cheers ...Q



dan ford said:


> Stunning ! And it only took you 4 hours ! Wow !!!


Thank you sir!!

I've made smaller slingshots which took me more time. Sometimes we are more inclined to perform a task than in other occasions.

With fine sanding and finishing, I think 6 hours is more correct though.

Cheers ...Q



ash said:


> That's lovely - and another beautiful Portuguese tree that I can search for here on the opposite side of the world


Indeed my friend!!

Cedar and cypress are all very common. And beautiful!!

In spite of being in a great family of trees (of which pine is a member), cypress is very resistant too!!

Cheers ...Q



lightgeoduck said:


> You will do better next time.
> Don't give up.
> It is possible to achieve greatness.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! That's about the funniest comment I've read today!!!

Serious, sir, You take me into a much greater account than I truly deserve. But THANKS!!!

Hey, by the way, welcome to the forum!!! ...You've been away for a while!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

jld70 said:


> If that smells half as good as it looks,it must be heavenly


Thanks my friend!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Hot


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Gorgeous grain. Beautiful scent..............double delight. Big WOW factor. Thank you for sharing, Master Q.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice and well done too.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Smashtoad said:


> Hot


Thanks Smashtoad!!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> Gorgeous grain. Beautiful scent..............double delight. Big WOW factor. Thank you for sharing, Master Q.


Mr. Green!!!!

I bow to you my friend :bowdown: :bowdown:

Thanks for appreciating my work!!

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> Very nice and well done too.


Grazie amici Bob!!!! :wave:

Arriverdeci

Q


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

aaww.. Q.. now you make me wonder what kind of scent it has :iono:

But, with a scent or not, that is definitely gorgeous! :wub:

Thanks for sharing it


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

the finish on this slingshot is phenominal man, really good job


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello Q,

that shooter is a stunner, a grain to fall in love :wub: just beautiful... :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Spectre said:


> aaww.. Q.. now you make me wonder what kind of scent it has :iono:
> 
> But, with a scent or not, that is definitely gorgeous! :wub:
> 
> Thanks for sharing it


It is a deep soothing scent in the air, when you cut a seasoned piece of cypress.

Ancient Greeks used to burn it in funerary ceremonies.

Unfortunately, the finish has "locked" the scent in this slingshot 

Cheers ...Q



EpicAussie888 said:


> the finish on this slingshot is phenominal man, really good job


Thank you so much!!!

Cheers ...Q



Mr.Teh said:


> Hello Q,
> 
> that shooter is a stunner, a grain to fall in love :wub: just beautiful... :wave:


Thanks a lot my friend!!!

I'm glad you've liked it 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Boardcutboy (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, I feel like a crappy craftsman now i've seent this beatiful peice! :wub:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful piece of work!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow! Wow! Wow! It is a stunner! Nice work Q! Always thought Cypress would be too soft. I have to keep an eye out for some we have it here where I live. I have been enjoying working on the Oak fork you sent me


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Boardcutboy said:


> Wow, I feel like a crappy craftsman now i've seent this beatiful peice! :wub:


Oh no, sir!!!! Not at all. My first slings were crappy! 

Many thanks!!

Q



Lacumo said:


> Beautiful piece of work!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Can-Opener said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! It is a stunner! Nice work Q! Always thought Cypress would be too soft. I have to keep an eye out for some we have it here where I live. I have been enjoying working on the Oak fork you sent me


Thank you very much for your feedback, Can-Opener!!!!

Always nice to receive a good review from a HUGE craftsman!!!

And don't forget to post pics of your work with the portuguese oak!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful craftsmanship and grain! Well done!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

tradspirit said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship and grain! Well done!


Thank you so much for the positive feedback!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Besides being a handy little shooter, that seductive little beauty makes me want to get naked and swim in its swirling, luxurious, butterscotch-colored waves of grain.
> 
> You've done it again, Q-Man! :bowdown:


any excuse to get naked bill your a little freaky there my friend :neener:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

bigron said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Besides being a handy little shooter, that seductive little beauty makes me want to get naked and swim in its swirling, luxurious, butterscotch-colored waves of grain.
> ...


LOL!!!! :wave:


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

jimmycg said:


> Very Beautiful!


Thank you so much, my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

This fork is absolutely mouth watering  :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> This fork is absolutely mouth watering  :bowdown:


...LOL!!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Q,

That is as beautiful as ever - nicely done!

Darren


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I saw this slingshot several times now and every view on it elicits me a fat WOW !!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

generic said:


> Q,
> 
> That is as beautiful as ever - nicely done!
> 
> Darren


Thank you so much, dear sir, for your kind reply!!!!

Cheers ...Q



Mr.Teh said:


> I saw this slingshot several times now and every view on it elicits me a fat WOW !!


Dear Mr. Teh!!!!...

I'm so glad that my work can be a cause of satisfaction for you and all my friends here!!

That sometimes is more valuable and rewarding than any monetary compensation in the world!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------

